# Fairy Tail Elementals vs Bleach Elementals



## reiko96 (Dec 5, 2015)

Win by KO/Death
In-Character
Perfect Team work
Random Encounter
Speed equal
Current Versions
Feats only, no hype


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 5, 2015)

I dont see any FT winning here.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 5, 2015)

Stats for bleach guys ?
Ft team goes anywhere from likely town level to city level+


----------



## Katsuargi (Dec 5, 2015)

I think the Quincy are City+ and Hits / Har are at small city+.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 5, 2015)

Laxus and Natsu take it


----------



## Lucino (Dec 5, 2015)

Quincy's are City+, Hitsu and the like are small city+


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Dec 5, 2015)

Toshiro is still the fastest here, juvia gets negd by every matchup, gray freezes projectiles like fire, and wind so other elements may get frozen as well. Natsu and Lax are capable of not being trolled by the lighting javelin's speed or power.
Not sure Natsu is going to want to eat a hado blast, quincy arrows, or a cero.
Many variables but one things for sure juvia downs first no matter what, then gray due to not having durability such as Natsu or Laxus


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't remember Hitsugaya being that strong. IMO Juvia gets stomped, Hitsugaya gets stomped, Natsu takes the Harribel fight considering his flames are at 2400 degrees celcius.

Assuming the first guy is Renji it could go either way for Laxus, since his most casual feat was like 20 MT IIRC.

I don't know who the last girl is .


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 5, 2015)

Okay, Gray takes Harribel with ease considering that Harribel's water can just get frozen. Gray has City AP if I remember correctly. Laxus has shown some degree of durability against fire so against Bazz-B I still don't know, they are both casual city leveled. Natsu vs Hitsugaya? DAMN HITSUGAYA GETS STOMPED. Juvia gets stomped just in the midst of battle. Natsu, Gray, Laxus vs Toshiro and Bazz-B. Okay, Gray is too slow, he gets stomped. In Blaze Dragon King mode Natsu should have Igneels speed (Mach 250 - 1200). Laxus is MHS in lightning body. Now...I don't know if Toshiro could withstand 2400 degrees Celsius, Natsu takes with mid-diff, he can't be able to fight anymore considering Toshiro's skill. It all comes down to Laxus vs Bazz-B...


----------



## howdy01 (Dec 5, 2015)

laxus is MHS since when?


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 5, 2015)

MHS in lightning body.


----------



## howdy01 (Dec 5, 2015)

Magic lightning


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 5, 2015)

He traveled over 300KM in seconds, the same thing used to calc Dragons speed.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 5, 2015)

Laxus is only mhs when he travels on real thunders like he did against hades 
there is no such thing on this fight


> He traveled over 300KM in seconds, the same thing used to calc Dragons speed.


wot?


----------



## howdy01 (Dec 5, 2015)

when was that?


----------



## howdy01 (Dec 5, 2015)

also speed is equal,
As I see it natsu and laxus is city level
whilst gray is small city level and juvia IDK what level she is...

Bazz-b, toshiro (?), candice should be city level
and harribel should be small city level via R1 ulq


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 5, 2015)

Magnolia to Tenrou island is far. He arrived at perfect timing (when Natsu was about to die).


----------



## howdy01 (Dec 5, 2015)

? It gives distance, but no timeframe


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 5, 2015)

Anyways I didn't see speed equal . I still don't know who wins for Bazz vs Lax.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 5, 2015)

He could have taken several minutes to get there 
also we dont have a distance till tenrou island iirc


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 5, 2015)

EternalRage said:


> Okay, Gray takes Harribel with ease considering that Harribel's water can just get frozen. Gray has City AP if I remember correctly.



Harribel could control Hitsugaya's ice as well so freezing her water does nothing.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 5, 2015)

On the Fiore map theres a question mark that says "? Tenrou Island Around Here". It gives you a low and high end.


----------



## Alita (Dec 5, 2015)

Juvia is non factor here. Bleach team should win more often than not.


----------



## Hamaru (Dec 5, 2015)

Bazz and Candice would destroy the FT team. Hitsu and Halle will provide good back-up.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 5, 2015)

Eh, kind of see Current nutsack pushing Bazz-B's shit in, especially with the DS advantage towards fire.

The matchups are pretty even otherwise, Juvia being the weak link.


----------



## Hamaru (Dec 5, 2015)

Liquid said:


> Eh, kind of see Current nutsack pushing Bazz-B's shit in, especially with the DS advantage towards fire.
> 
> The matchups are pretty even otherwise, Juvia being the weak link.



What is Natsu calced too???

Also, how many people on the FT team can really take an electrocution?


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 5, 2015)

With the variable that it's Natsu vs Bazz-B, it's a horrible stomp for the FT team.

Juvia obviously get's stomped but she's intangible, speed is equal, and she CAN partner with Gray to do a Unison Raid and fire "".  Let's also not forget some of Juvia's hax...she literally turns into water and jumps into people's body to kill them from inside out lmao. Also, Juvia can go far away and provide support for the FT team using her . AND let's not forget that if Harribel summons water she can use it to her advantage and make a . Juvia also has the capability to completely  an enemy unless Harribel is on his feat the ENTIRE time. If one of her teammates get's hurt/dies . Her DC should be super low town level or high-high MCB+. Her durability is unknown but likely city level considering she took a damn beating from the conjurer of Silver (who is city level). Juvia is in no way the weak link lol. She can put up a fight and a damn good one.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Dec 5, 2015)

is EternalRage RH's replacement?


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 5, 2015)

Natsu can tank electricity given that he literally goes into a state of electricity, as well as Laxus. Gray and Juvia have the speed to dodge it considering speed is equalized and you act like if Laxus would allow Candice to attack his teammates. ESPECIALLY in character, considering FT is about friendship lmao. He would literally take the attack. All of Candice's attacks get nullified by Laxus except for  which is a bit NLF. Also the attack is 5 gigajoules ( lmao). Candice will get stomped by Laxus so hard it's not even funny. 

_Lightning Blast: Lightning Magic's most basic attack, it can be used with a single or both hands to generate electrical discharges at a distance or at close-range. The effects of the blast depends on the user's own ability; Laxus, with his great mastery of Lightning spells, has proven himself capable of conjuring bolts of electricity that has either frail, hot enough to heat a metal arm or devastating power to inflict damage. 
_
Does Candice have a metal arm? o.o.

Not to mention Laxus can create . And...if Laxus uses Fairy Law...R.I.P Candice, Hitsugaya, Harribel, and Bazz-B.



DarkTorrent said:


> is EternalRage RH's replacement?



TBH I'll just take whatever you write as trolling unless you make a valid argument. Those are all valid things I said except for the city level durability. Looks like you're just playing off a good argument


----------



## DarkTorrent (Dec 6, 2015)

EternalRage said:


> Those are all valid things I said except for the city level durability. Looks like you're just playing off a good argument





> Juvia obviously get's stomped but she's intangible





> Natsu can tank electricity given that he literally goes into a state of electricity



> valid things
> good argument

I've noticed


----------



## Sablés (Dec 6, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> > valid things
> > good argument
> 
> I've noticed



I think this one's kind of funny. Haven't seen someone put that much emotion into HST shit since 12


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 6, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> What is Natsu calced too???
> 
> Also, how many people on the FT team can really take an electrocution?


Current natsu is casually City level+ 
Current laxus is on The City level range for dc at least
Both natsu and laxus can pretty much eat electricity for a breakfast


----------



## DarkTorrent (Dec 6, 2015)

Liquid said:


> I think this one's kind of funny. Haven't seen someone put that much emotion into HST shit since 12



after seeing this reminder I can't say I miss those times


----------



## Lucino (Dec 6, 2015)

What's not to miss about prime cancer. 

Zenpeddo, Gomu, Rh dupes


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 6, 2015)

I ain't a RH dupe, fuck, why would I make a mach 50K Dragons calc, that's too much for me.

But trust me , you won't fk with my verse.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Dec 6, 2015)

Lucino said:


> What's not to miss about prime cancer.
> 
> Zenpeddo, Gomu, Rh dupes



the only thing I miss from these times is you and your Sandra Hayek pics in my CP, Hallu


----------



## Sablés (Dec 6, 2015)

I meant missing Lucino, not the pr0nz btw


----------



## DarkTorrent (Dec 6, 2015)

Liquid said:


> Gay            .



you are the one to talk tbh tbf m8

also on the subject of missing people from 12

I also miss Fujita who I see has risen from the dead and is now lurking this very thread

hey Fujita


----------



## Fujita (Dec 6, 2015)

Liquid said:


> I think this one's kind of funny. Haven't seen someone put that much emotion into HST shit since 12



it's just like the good old days 

well, except for the part where this thread isn't 20 pages and half the people in it haven't been banned 



DarkTorrent said:


> you are the one to talk tbh tbf m8
> 
> also on the subject of missing people from 12
> 
> ...



hello


----------



## DarkTorrent (Dec 6, 2015)

Fujita said:


> it's just like the good old days
> 
> well, except for the part where this thread isn't 20 pages and half the people in it haven't been banned



and no rep talk



> hello



how's death been treating you?

came back for long or just paying us a visit?


----------



## Fujita (Dec 6, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> how's death been treating you?
> 
> came back for long or just paying us a visit?



better than it's been treating huntring 

not that that's saying much 

I'll probably be around for a bit, can't say that I'll be terribly active though


----------



## Imagine (Dec 6, 2015)

MT.Fuji


----------



## DarkTorrent (Dec 6, 2015)

Fujita said:


> better than it's been treating huntring
> 
> not that that's saying much



still something I suppose



> I'll probably be around for a bit, can't say that I'll be terribly active though



a pity

active posters with common sense in OBD are like a breath of fresh air in Beijing these days


----------



## tunaguy (Dec 6, 2015)

EternalRage said:


> Natsu can tank electricity given that he literally goes into a state of electricity, as well as Laxus. Gray and Juvia have the speed to dodge it considering speed is equalized and you act like if Laxus would allow Candice to attack his teammates. ESPECIALLY in character, considering FT is about friendship lmao. He would literally take the attack. All of Candice's attacks get nullified by Laxus except for  which is a bit NLF. Also the attack is 5 gigajoules ( lmao). Candice will get stomped by Laxus so hard it's not even funny.
> 
> _Lightning Blast: Lightning Magic's most basic attack, it can be used with a single or both hands to generate electrical discharges at a distance or at close-range. The effects of the blast depends on the user's own ability; Laxus, with his great mastery of Lightning spells, has proven himself capable of conjuring bolts of electricity that has either frail, hot enough to heat a metal arm or devastating power to inflict damage.
> _
> ...



Please do your research well before posting shit joules doesn't apply to just electricity but to force and some other shit as well like heat what you posted is conversing the blast of five barrels of oil into force(won't waste time and effort on this) and candice galvano blast isn't five giga joules that's her regular base hlelig pfeil attack not her strongest vostalding attack. And really dude you think a strenritter above the likes of kirge is less durable than metal?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 6, 2015)

Lucino said:


> What's not to miss about prime cancer.
> 
> Zenpeddo, Gomu, Rh dupes





EternalRage said:


> I ain't a RH dupe, fuck, why would I make a mach 50K Dragons calc, that's too much for me.
> 
> But trust me , you won't fk with my verse.



playing so much mafia I want to call this a scum slip


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 6, 2015)

@EternalRage Fairy Law has only been shown to work on like town level characters, unless jose is City level.
So unless fairy law is shown to work against characters at bazz-b's level it will do nothing. though they wouldnt have time to activate Fairy Law.


----------



## Shining Force (Dec 6, 2015)

I see Team-2 winning with their elemental advantage.
Laxus > Candice
Natsu > Bazz-B (unfortunately)
Gray >= Hitsugaya (But Hitsu gonna do something in this arc)
Juvia < Harribel (But she would lose to Natsu and Laxus)


----------



## Regicide (Dec 6, 2015)

You know if I ever got around to redoing the Mexico arc feats in my blogs

Cero Oscuras would likely be straight up city level


----------



## Imagine (Dec 6, 2015)

Regihero was a mistake


----------



## DarkTorrent (Dec 6, 2015)

the hero that bleach needs but doesn't deserve


----------



## Fujita (Dec 6, 2015)

why, regi 

why


----------



## Regicide (Dec 6, 2015)

Don't worry, that possibility is a _long_ way off unless I suddenly find myself with lots of free time and boredom in the near future

Detergent can be satisfied with a teraton god-tier and MHS everyone in the mean time


----------



## Regicide (Dec 6, 2015)

Also welcome back, Fujita

Did they kick you out of hell already?


----------



## Hamaru (Dec 6, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Current natsu is casually City level+
> Current laxus is on The City level range for dc at least
> Both natsu and laxus can pretty much eat electricity for a breakfast



I need to catch up on FT then. It is just hard for me to stick with the manga...all of the arcs feel too similar.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 6, 2015)

Laxus has done so since forever
Natsu since tenrou which was like... 5 years ago ?


----------



## RavenSupreme (Dec 6, 2015)

hasn bazz b overcome yamas flames?


----------



## Regicide (Dec 6, 2015)

If by overcome

You mean "ever so slightly redirected just enough to not be incinerated dead"

Then yes, Bazz "overcame" Yama's flames


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 6, 2015)

Yeah, FT wins since the only problems are Bazz and Candice.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 6, 2015)

EternalRage said:


> Yeah, FT wins since the only problems are Bazz and Candice.



Idk i would still argue that hallibel would beat grey. since she has the speed advantage and there dc is around the same, she can also unfreeze water, and use cero's. I would say a physical advantage as well.

Natsu, should be-able to eat Bazz-b's second/forth/fifth finger. Though i don't see how he can eat, his first (a stream of fire) or his lava finger. bazz has speed advantage, tho natsu prob has the edge in DC/Dura. Unless, renji can be legit scaled, to mask's times 10 feats.(renji and rukia had trouble with bazz-b)


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 6, 2015)

slayedigneel said:


> Idk i would still argue that hallibel would beat grey. since she has the speed advantage and there dc is around the same, she can also unfreeze water, and use cero's. I would say a physical advantage as well.
> 
> Natsu, should be-able to eat Bazz-b's second/forth/fifth finger. Though i don't see how he can eat, his first (a stream of fire) or his lava finger. bazz has speed advantage, tho natsu prob has the edge in DC/Dura. Unless, renji can be legit scaled, to mask's times 10 feats.(renji and rukia had trouble with bazz-b)



Speed is equalized, Natsu has mountain level striking strength, Natsus flames are literally hotter than lava. Gray is immune to all of Halibels attacks if he freezes them, lol.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 6, 2015)

I won't even link you to Gray's abilities but he literally has like 10x more random creations he can make out of nowhere than Edward Elric. Gray can beat Halibel in so many ways omg .-.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 6, 2015)

how is a stream of fire dangerous ?
hell natsu fire has better heat feats than magma


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 6, 2015)

seriously,tho unsealed natsu is not only casually stronger but has fire resistance 
baaz b aint touching him
candice is dangerous to laxus but he most likely can absorb as much as he can dish eletricity wise


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 6, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> how is a stream of fire dangerous ?
> hell natsu fire has better heat feats than magma



Akainu, is magma logia, yet his feats are in the gigatons. so why is bazz-b's magma treated any differently, shinji, wouldnt of shat himself, if the lava's energy output, was that of normal lava.

And it would be a bit harder to eat a compressed stream of fire than normal fire.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 6, 2015)

EternalRage said:


> Speed is equalized, Natsu has mountain level striking strength, Natsus flames are literally hotter than lava. *Gray is immune to all of Halibels attacks if he freezes them*, lol.



Hallibel can unfreeze them, Not too mention her cero, would not be affected his freezing abilties. which should be potent enough to kill him. with speed advantage. And having a f ton of creation magic is usless, when they pretty much have the same affect offensively. Though, handy defensively. 

A shikai, renji casually stopped a punch that was 10 times stronger than the one that KO'd Kensei.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 6, 2015)

slayedigneel said:


> Hallibel can unfreeze them, Not too mention her cero, would not be affected his freezing abilties. which should be potent enough to kill him. with speed advantage. And having a f ton of creation magic is usless, when they pretty much have the same affect offensively. Though, handy defensively.
> 
> A shikai, renji casually stopped a punch that was 10 times stronger than the one that KO'd Kensei.



I already told you, speed is equalized in this battle. And Gray's magic isn't only just creation, he has an entire Arsenal of weapons. He can infuse his ice with his own blood and do even crazier shit than that.

Now for your Natsu argument, he's been explicitly stated to be immune to fire. Bazz can have a planet level fire attack that wouldn't even hurt Natsu (AoE would kill him tho lol). Laxus has the same thing.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 6, 2015)

Examples:





He can kill Halibel with either 3 of these.

And let's hope Toshiro doesn't get his face  in 

I'm pretty sure  is a mountain level freezing feat too.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 6, 2015)

> slayedigneel said:
> 
> 
> > Akainu, is magma logia, yet his feats are in the gigatons. so why is bazz-b's magma treated any differently, shinji, wouldnt of shat himself, if the lava's energy output, was that of normal lava.
> ...


----------



## Shining Force (Dec 6, 2015)

slayedigneel said:


> Akainu, is magma logia, yet his feats are in the gigatons. so why is bazz-b's magma treated any differently, shinji, wouldnt of shat himself, if the lava's energy output, was that of normal lava.
> 
> And it would be a bit harder to eat a compressed stream of fire than normal fire.


Akainu never had his own gigaton feats from magma yet. Well maybe in the future .


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 6, 2015)

> Bazz can have a planet level fire attack that wouldn't even hurt Natsu


this is nlf bs,tho
any island level fire will kill natsu


----------



## Fujita (Dec 6, 2015)

> planet level attacks
> not killing natsu


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 6, 2015)

Shining Force said:


> Akainu never had his own gigaton feats from magma yet. Well maybe in the future .



He still gets scaled to it.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 6, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> > fucking irrelevant
> > natsu can absorb fire even stronger than what he himself can output as showed when he *absorbe god slayer fire*
> > baaz b magma or wathever is below natsu flames so it will be absorved just fine
> 
> ...


----------



## Keishin (Dec 6, 2015)

Bazz B managed to atleast give Haschwalt a scratch with Burner Finger 1 and fought against bankai Renji and Rukia. Chances are that Natsu isn't giving Haschwalt any scratches.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 6, 2015)

If we all agree that Laxus beats Candice...Laxus + Natsu vs Bazz...poor Bazz.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 6, 2015)

EternalRage said:


> Examples:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats non cannon.

And these attacks don't change anything, when they put out the same DC. 
Also I did forget about the speed equalize.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 6, 2015)

I agree that laxus should beat candice.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 6, 2015)

Keishin said:


> Bazz B managed to atleast give Haschwalt a scratch with Burner Finger 1 and fought against bankai Renji and Rukia. Chances are that Natsu isn't giving Haschwalt any scratches.



without his volstandig as well.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 6, 2015)

Laxus, Natsu vs Bazz B then?


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 6, 2015)

I still haven't written off Hallibel.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 7, 2015)

Fire immunity means fire immunity. Even if it was NLF go find an island level Bazz feat and then Bazz will win. Hallibel has lower stats than Gray unless both are small city. Gray can also just flash freeze him , the freezing limit is mountain level.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 7, 2015)

Also, whats the limit on Iced Shell?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 7, 2015)

ft gets blitzed


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 7, 2015)

Nighty said:


> ft gets blitzed



SPEED EQUALIZED


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 7, 2015)

It is worthy nothing unsealed natsu is actually faster than anyone on bleach team


----------



## Regicide (Dec 7, 2015)

That is incredibly surreal


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 7, 2015)

It's not, Blaze DK Mode revealed in the latest chapter is MHS+ scaling from Iwandesu's dragon speed calc. END is faster.


----------



## Keishin (Dec 7, 2015)

Who honestly thinks Natsu can injure Haschwalt, tank Shikai Renji's cut and Rukia's ice with no problem?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 7, 2015)

Argument from belive
Unsealed natsu made zeref his bitch
Zeref is an absolute top tier who is above csk who has casual City level feats


----------



## howdy01 (Dec 7, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Argument from belive
> Unsealed natsu made zeref his bitch
> Zeref is an absolute top tier who is above csk who has casual City level feats



what level is bazz-b at? Him hurting hasch improve his potency?


----------



## Sablés (Dec 7, 2015)

Stop calling it that when it already has an official name Iwan 

Natshit already lost that powerup anyway. Back to fodder he goes


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 7, 2015)

I cant be fucked to remember the name
But yeah...tomorrow natsu will go back to Small City level+


----------



## DarkTorrent (Dec 7, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> It is worthy nothing unsealed natsu is actually faster than anyone on bleach team



he is?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 7, 2015)

Dragon king natsu>>zeref=acnologia>mhs dragons
At worst dragon king natsu = igneel + natsu>igneel>mhs dragons


----------



## DarkTorrent (Dec 7, 2015)

how fast MHS dragons exactly are?


----------



## howdy01 (Dec 7, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Dragon king natsu>>zeref=acnologia>mhs dragons
> At worst dragon king natsu = igneel + natsu>igneel>mhs dragons



I thought natsu only recieved a portion of igneel's power?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 7, 2015)

He fully mastered igneel power iirc
Dont quote me into this,tho


----------



## howdy01 (Dec 7, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> He fully mastered igneel power iirc
> Dont quote me into this,tho



that is true, but he said he mastered the "last of igneel's power", not sure if that would count as igneel's full power


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 7, 2015)

Kay i read the chapter 
Basically natsu is capable of fully using the latent power igneel left behind inside him
This is a very similar situation to both his tenrou and oraci?n seis power ups where with a portion of a nakama power() natsu becomes stronger than both of them together
It is worthy nothing igneel stayed for several years inside natsu so the portion has quite the time to build up


----------



## Lucy75 (Dec 7, 2015)

Yeah I think for now current natsu should only get scaled off csk. We can't be sure of zeref at this time being on the same level as acnologia and even if we say he is he was clearly holding back against natsu as he wanted natsu to kill him.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 7, 2015)

Acnologia >= Zeref >= E.N.D >= Igneel > Natsu

Acnologia = Island Level with all this hype at most, safest bet is mountain. MHS++ hype.
Zeref = Mountain, higher with death, MHS++ close to Acnologia 
E.N.D = Mountain, MHS+ made for killing Zeref
Igneel = Mountain, MHS+ as he is stronger than mid-level Dragons which are Mach 1200 and could kill END
Natsu = Large City, MHS as he has the last of Igneels power for safest bet. Low MHS+ probs.

Why?: Iwandesu's calc made dragons MHS - MHS+ and has no current other complaints/faults.
Natsu stated he has the last of Igneel's power, which is either from the 400 years Igneel's rested in him, or what was left of him from the Acnologia fight. Igneel is apparently stronger than END since it was stated in the chapter. I think it's safe to say Natsu has left more than 30% of Igneel's power and the AP up there should be accurate as well.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 7, 2015)

The end he was talking about was child natsu,tho 
A bunch of people could kill child natsu and this means nothing to current amped natsu


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 7, 2015)

Any other objections?


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 7, 2015)

EternalRage said:


> Fire immunity means fire immunity. Even if it was NLF go find an island level Bazz feat and then Bazz will win. Hallibel has lower stats than Gray unless both are small city. Gray can also just flash freeze him , the freezing limit is mountain level.



I already told you, the feat Bazz-b did to get casual  island level scaling, Hashbrown is >>>>> casual kenpachi shikai slash which is Island level (116gt) And bazz-b manage to get through his Blut with his finger 1. So as i said before its going to go straight into his mouth and out the back of his head.

Edit: not too mention he was still patched.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 8, 2015)

*SIGH* I cant argue anymore smh, Natsu is immune to fire and Laxus stomps Candice, he can just help Natsu. Gray stomps Hitsu and Harribel considering 1. His freezing goes to casual city+ 2. He's immune to ice, and basically anything cold (snow, etc.), he can literally freeze flames (Fukurou). Nothing Harribel and Hitsu throw at Gray will phase him. Laxus' Fairy Law was calced at 41 MT which is higher than Hitsu and Harribel. If you're suggesting that lava/fire will impale Natsu idk what you're thinking. Stop.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 8, 2015)

Fairy law was calced at 41 megatons?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 8, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Fairy law was calced at 41megatons?


Was it ?
I dont recall exactly how much it yelded but maybe ?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 8, 2015)

Nah
5 megatons


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 8, 2015)

Forgot lol


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 9, 2015)

EternalRage said:


> *SIGH* I cant argue anymore smh,* Natsu is immune to fire* and Laxus stomps Candice, he can just help Natsu. Gray stomps Hitsu and Harribel considering 1. His freezing goes to casual city+ 2. He's immune to ice, and basically anything cold (snow, etc.), he can literally freeze flames (Fukurou). Nothing Harribel and Hitsu throw at Gray will phase him. Laxus' Fairy Law was calced at 41 MT which is higher than Hitsu and Harribel.* If you're suggesting that lava/fire will impale Natsu idk what you're thinking. Stop.*



He is immune to fire to a certain extent, anything far beyond his range like Bazz-B finger one which Is island level and will kill Natsu, its a NLF to think that can he can tank that. You even quoted earlier in this argument that Natsu can't tank Island level fire attacks, you hypocrite. 

"_Even if it was NLF go find an island level Bazz feat and then Bazz will win_"

Please read the series you are arguing against, it will help alot.

This will impale Natsu because its function shown to impale.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 9, 2015)

"Even *if* it was" is the key word.

What's the piercing strength in that attack? Are you saying it's island level? Also, Natsu could just melt Bazz B if he wanted to (takes 2400 degrees to vape sand).


----------



## Keishin (Dec 9, 2015)

EternalRage said:


> "Even *if* it was" is the key word.
> 
> What's the piercing strength in that attack? Are you saying it's island level? Also, Natsu could just melt Bazz B if he wanted to (takes 2400 degrees to vape sand).



Lol you do remember that Bazz B in base could off set Yamamoto's flames?


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 9, 2015)

Keishin said:


> Lol you do remember that Bazz B in base could off set Yamamoto's flames?



Lmfao ikr Yamma's flames>>Natsu's. 

He needs to read bleach before, he makes assumptions.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 9, 2015)

EternalRage said:


> "Even *if* it was" is the key word.
> 
> *What's the piercing strength in that attack? Are you saying it's island level?* Also, Natsu could just melt Bazz B if he wanted to (takes 2400 degrees to vape sand).



Yes it managed to penetrate through haschwalth's blut which is >>>>kenpachi. And kenpachi is island level casually.


----------



## howdy01 (Dec 9, 2015)

I see, in that case bazz-b can help the team win


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm not even gonna argue with this level of wank anymore lmfao.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 9, 2015)

EternalRage said:


> I'm not even gonna argue with this level of wank anymore lmfao.



In saying that your a hypocrite.

Im not wanking lol, go find out how scaling in verses work. It will help alot.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 10, 2015)

1. Natsu's immunity to fire is not an NLF, just like how Laxus' isnt and How Gray's isn't. It's described as pure immunity to the element, the piercing strength doesn't matter, an example is how 

2. No, it's not a PIS or comedy scene, so don't come with that.

3. When has Yamamoto's flames have any feat that comes CLOSE, to evaporating sand at 2400 degrees?

4. Natsu's striking strength is mountain level, he one-shot Ikusanagi who is the size of a mountain supposedly. Ikutsanagi has been scaled before.

>says fire pierces natsus throat
>calls me a wanker


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 11, 2015)

>immunity 
>weaksauce bullet still hurt 
You wot? 
God slayer fire was terribly fucking him before he finally managed to absorb it 
Natsu can absorb fire at a certain level but igneel would roaste him like a bitch


----------



## howdy01 (Dec 11, 2015)

welp now that the whole kenpachi feat is clearer to me, bazz-b 1 finger attack seems to have island level potency.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 11, 2015)

EternalRage said:


> 1. Natsu's immunity to fire is not an NLF, just like how Laxus' isnt and How Gray's isn't. It's described as pure immunity to the element, the piercing strength doesn't matter, an example is how
> 
> 2. No, it's not a PIS or comedy scene, so don't come with that.
> 
> ...




Lol, at comparing a magic bullet that hurt, to a island level compressed stream of fire.

I don't need to rofl.

Ennetsu Jigoku, easily. Now if i mention his bankai, yeah you don't want to know. It would only be embarrassing for you.

Strength means nothing if he is killed before he can use that technique, which he doesn't have time to use against an opponent like bazz.

Eternal, you are digging yourself a hole, please stop.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 12, 2015)

I could find tons from the Mard Geer fight but I won't bother just like you won't show me the Yamamoto bankai scans. And you're still not debating the fact that Laxus and Gray are fighting Bazz and the fact that Natsu has mountain striking strength , speed is equalized, both of them get a hit off when they cross or whoever has better range.


----------



## Regicide (Dec 12, 2015)

This entire discussion is dumb


----------



## Totally not a cat (Dec 12, 2015)

This entire thread and a very specific person are especially dumb.


----------



## Jag77 (Dec 12, 2015)

......i
ew


----------



## Jag77 (Dec 12, 2015)

Iwanbro, I'd like to see the MHS+ dragons and Mountain level Natsu stuff.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 12, 2015)

Mountain level natsu is scalling from the csk feat 
But it is just a one time powerup that is not more usable unless specified
mhs dragons is the same as mach 30 but it got upgraded because lol mashima gave an actual size to the country or something around these lines


----------



## Jag77 (Dec 12, 2015)

Well people told me that the bluenote feat was beyond more useful and that him 2 shotting a beast with no specific durability feats and only virtue of size put him nowhere near mountain when I asked. and continued to state that him one hot k.oing bluenote was much better to use. 

Ahhhhh I see. 
Confused, how does the travel feat scale to Natsu?


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 12, 2015)

EternalRage said:


> I could find tons from the Mard Geer fight but I won't bother just like you won't show me the *Yamamoto bankai scans.* And you're still not debating the fact that Laxus and Gray are fighting Bazz and the fact that Natsu has mountain striking strength , speed is equalized, both of them get a hit off when they cross or whoever has better range.



you asked for it

shikai:




Bankai:






And no bazz-b kills Natsu straight away before preceding to kill off the rest.

Im done.


----------



## Jag77 (Dec 12, 2015)

I only skimmed through this thread
And I gotta say I'm sorry slayed


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 12, 2015)

Jag77 said:


> Well people told me that the bluenote feat was beyond more useful and that him 2 shotting a beast with no specific durability feats and only virtue of size put him nowhere near mountain when I asked. and continued to state that him one hot k.oing bluenote was much better to use.
> 
> Ahhhhh I see.
> Confused, how does the travel feat scale to Natsu?


Dragon king mode natsu is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



>zeref who is a threat to even beings like acnologia 


 
So he gets the scalling by the same reason zeref gets


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 12, 2015)

Jag77 said:


> I only skimmed through this thread
> And I gotta say I'm sorry slayed



I don't know how else, to try and educate this guy.
Guess I should probably give up, because its not working.


----------



## Jag77 (Dec 12, 2015)

Don't think Natsu has striking strength past town+ tbh. maybe just a hint higher.
Not sure when people started to let that rushed war god feat be used. 

Well. 
It depends. 
I might be off beat here but isn't travel and combat speed never to be in the same boat? or else Laxus would have been 3 digits years ago I think


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 12, 2015)

Jag77 said:


> Don't think Natsu has striking strength past town+ tbh. maybe just a hint higher.
> Not sure when people started to let that rushed war god feat be used.
> 
> Well.
> ...



haven't seen anyone confirm the feat.

And travel and combat speed is different, though it is dependent on the type of travel. 
Speed doesn't matter for this argument, because its speed equalized anyway.


----------



## Jag77 (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah but this mountain level natsu claim is in a category called super wank and the MHS+ natsu seems incredibly sketchy as well. 

Man I can't believe you dealt with that argument up there lmao


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 12, 2015)

Jag77 said:


> Yeah but this mountain level natsu claim is in a category called super wank and the MHS+ natsu seems incredibly sketchy as well.
> 
> Man I can't believe you dealt with that argument up there lmao



lel, Speed equalized, so that MHS argument went down the drain, and island level>mountain level.so he was trying to count the fact that Natsu, has a immunity to fire, so he could even survive Planet level fire attacks lmfao. when in reality he can only survive attacks around his own caliber and a bit higher(zancrow).


----------



## Jag77 (Dec 12, 2015)

Lol yet Natsu was still getting damaged and pegged by basic ass bullets before eating them? 

Natsu's "immunity" was kinda low-mid tier before but after the jackal encounter + this its obvious he's only /resistant/ not immune. If he's immune then that's some pretty shit tier immunity. 

Lmao the fairy wank was pretty powerful in this thread. 
Even had to equalize speed. 
Bleach team still wins.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 12, 2015)

Jag77 said:


> Lol yet Natsu was still getting damaged and pegged by basic ass bullets before eating them?
> 
> Natsu's "immunity" was kinda low-mid tier before but after the jackal encounter + this its obvious he's only /resistant/ not immune. If he's immune then that's some pretty shit tier immunity.
> 
> ...



Yeah, though he is the redhero(rax) of the OBD, so of course it was gonna happen.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 12, 2015)

Mountain Natsu is a wank? He literally one-shorted someone that claimed to be the size of a mountain lmfao. In Blaze DK Mode he has Igneel's power, two easily mountain level feats. And hell no, Bazz can't take on Laxus and Gray as well. I won't argue anymore since you won't stop arguing the same shit, Bazz B can pierce Kenpachi, leaving this as inconclusive since you have some problems.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 12, 2015)

Jag77 said:


> Yeah but this mountain level natsu claim is in a category called super wank and the MHS+ natsu seems incredibly sketchy as well.
> 
> Man I can't believe you dealt with that argument up there lmao


Lol nope 
Current ft has many small city and city level feats 
KDM Natsu fucked over a city level char with a punch so he is city level 
He keep up with the same mhs character so he is mhs
Sorry but fucking deal with that 
It is worthy nothing even pr? current skip gray has a small city level feat which silver tanked and natsu beat down mard who is >him 
Pre skip 
Current natsu is physical superior to gildarts who also has a small city level feat 
This time physically 
So really even trying to claim town level is extremely dumb and try hard downplay


----------



## tunaguy (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey dude u still here?


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 12, 2015)

Natsu beat down Mard? I remember the fight being very different from that description up until Nakama PIS reared it's ugly head again.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 12, 2015)

I don't think there is such thing as CIS or PIS in fairytail. The verse is just pre destined or Natsu and the group are causality manipulators.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 12, 2015)

How is the Mard fight PIS? Gray and Natsu are both small city vs Mard who is a casual city. Gray and Natsu also have a ton of hax vs Mard who has none. It was an even match, infact IIRC Mard maybe was winning until he used his magic power on Memento Mori, which Gray can freeze, and Natsu can burn. Once Mard used tons of magic power on an ineffective spell he fucked over. And note Mard wasn't finished off after Natsu and Gray survived, all of them were unable to move with basically their entire bodies filled with scar drawing. So no, not PIS.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 12, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Natsu beat down Mard? I remember the fight being very different from that description up until Nakama PIS reared it's ugly head again.


He was sure as hell hurting him
And while lolmemento mori was indeed pis and that they only legitimaly could won with gray demon slayer shenanigans the fact natsu could hurt mard already puts him above something mard would outright no sell (at least demon slayers shenanigans apart)


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 12, 2015)

Oh wait Just a second
Apparently only df natsu was hurting mard properly
So no pre skip base natsu isnt Small City level
But current definitely is from his bluenote feat so thats moot


----------



## Totally not a cat (Dec 12, 2015)

Isn't small city like, basically an apologetic way to say 'town level' ? 

Not that it matters for current or anything.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 12, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Isn't small city like, basically an apologetic way to say 'town level' ?
> 
> Not that it matters for current or anything.


You know what ?
Yes


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 12, 2015)

Aizen vs Ichigo argument all over again.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 12, 2015)

EternalRage said:


> Mountain Natsu is a wank? He literally one-shorted someone that claimed to be the size of a mountain lmfao. In Blaze DK Mode he has Igneel's power, two easily mountain level feats. And hell no,* Bazz can't take on Laxus and Gray as well*. I won't argue anymore since you won'*t stop arguing the same shit*, Bazz B can pierce Kenpachi, leaving this as inconclusive since you have some problems.



He doesn't need to he one shots Natsu then procceds to help the other members take down there  opponents.

Your not giving me valid arguments to counter mine.

He can pierce kenpachi, who is >>>> Natsu. 

But you don't seem to understand or refuse to listen on how the mechanics of the fight works in the fourm, so i suggest learning or stop. because you just keep digging and digging.


----------



## Jag77 (Dec 12, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Lol nope
> Current ft has many small city and city level feats
> KDM Natsu fucked over a city level char with a punch so he is city level
> He keep up with the same mhs character so he is mhs
> ...



Which MHS character are you specifically referring to? 
And Natsu is physically superior to Gildarts? Kinda doubt that. He pulverized that hill pre timeskip and didn't he at one point trip over a pebble and cause an entire town to get razed or something? 

Town level /striking/ I didn't comment on his DC. 

If Natsu has Mountain level striking wouldn't small city level be lowball for his DC then? 

Also when did he one shot the thing, I might be missing something here.

Also I don't recall him beating down Mard Geer without going DF and having DS gray by his side at the same time if that counts


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 12, 2015)

slayedigneel said:


> He doesn't need to he one shots Natsu then procceds to help the other members take down there  opponents.
> 
> Your not giving me valid arguments to counter mine.
> 
> ...



LMAO, and how much time do you think it'll take Bazz to beat Laxus and Gray after they stomp the rest of the Bleach team? And can he spam this piercing finger? If so I'm pretty confused as to how he doesn't just pierce everyone in Bleach under island level. Gray can just freeze Bazz, now argue this lol?


----------



## Jag77 (Dec 12, 2015)

EternalRage said:


> Mountain Natsu is a wank? He literally one-shorted someone that claimed to be the size of a mountain lmfao. In Blaze DK Mode he has Igneel's power, two easily mountain level feats. And hell no, Bazz can't take on Laxus and Gray as well. I won't argue anymore since you won't stop arguing the same shit, Bazz B can pierce Kenpachi, leaving this as inconclusive since you have some problems.



When did Natsu one shot it? Could have sworn he double hit it.

"Claimed" alrighty then, got any durability feats for this thing btw aside for virtue of size? 

"A portion of the power" 

Wait. 

What's the second mountain level feat?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 12, 2015)

Jag77 said:


> And Natsu is physically superior to Gildarts? Kinda doubt that. He pulverized that hill pre timeskip and didn't he at one point trip over a pebble and cause an entire town to get razed or something?


Natsu no sold everything bluenote stinger throwed at him and one shotted him with a random roar
Natsu has stronger physical tecniques even in base
Like the punch he used against ikusanagi



> Which MHS character are you specifically referring to?
> 
> Also when did he one shot the thing, I might be missing something here.
> 
> If Natsu has Mountain level striking wouldn't small city level be lowball for his DC then?


Zeref when natsu unsealed his dragon King mode he night oneshotted zeref with a random punch
This is the natsu that is mountain and mhs
Normal natsu is the Small City level one


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 12, 2015)

EternalRage said:


> LMAO, and how much time do you think it'll take Bazz to beat Laxus and Gray after they stomp the rest of the Bleach team? *And can he spam this piercing finger?* If so I'm pretty confused as to how he doesn't just pierce everyone in Bleach under island level. *Gray can just freeze Bazz, now argue this lol?*



lmfao they don't stomp, bazz-b would have enough time to  help finish the other  fights.  

And yeah he can. spam it 

He can to anyone under island level and at, hes done it to like over 10 captain class/vc class opponents. 

The fight between grey and Bazz would be a repeat, of the one with Hitsuguya. 



would you like me to link a few more opponents being hit by it.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 12, 2015)

Hitsugaya has higher stats than Gray and he still gets roflstomped by him (people said my thread was a spite lol)

I don't think you understand Gray's capability of freezing. 

Gray has frozen oxygen before, fire isn't an exception.  
I'm pretty sure Bazz would just get hypothermia and die, let alone Gray flash freezing him (hypothermia thing was a joke lol)



Also, read about this )

Laxus can take out all enemies except Bazz before they do something. Hell, who knows the AP of that shit, all I know is that Magnolia is 2km. Then it's 4 vs Bazz, all of them have a chance to immobilize Bazz before he does ANYTHING. Juvia's water dome, Gray's flash freezing.


----------



## Hamaru (Dec 12, 2015)

Renji is at the large city level and was recently taken out by a breath. At the very least Candice's Electrocution would scale to the large city level due to matching Ichigo's casual getsu.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 12, 2015)

Laxus is easily large city, his most casual feat is  which was calced at 23 megatons. 

While he doesn't have a showing of anything at large city that feats was casual asf.


----------



## Regicide (Dec 12, 2015)

What the fuck does large city mean


----------



## Sablés (Dec 12, 2015)

Been asking myself the same thing for about a minute

Even then, not a clue how it'd be associated with...whoever's in this thread.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm wondering how 2 OBD veterans don't know what large city level is...


----------



## Regicide (Dec 13, 2015)

If you haven't noticed

We have no tier labeled large city


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 13, 2015)

large city sounds dumb.
the small prefix wasn't even a thing before '12-'13 or something.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Dec 13, 2015)

Not really a big fan of the 'small' prefix myself.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 13, 2015)

Some kid gave me negative rep and commented "die" on that post . Mature.

Also, you needed to be a smart ass about it? Large City = Large City Level = Capable of Destroying a City


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 13, 2015)

City Level = capable of destroying a city or a mountain.
i don't know where you heard that you specifically need to be large city to be able to do that.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 13, 2015)

EternalRage said:


> Hitsugaya has higher stats than Gray and he still gets roflstomped by him (people said my thread was a spite lol)
> 
> I don't think you understand Gray's capability of freezing.
> 
> ...




bazz-b has shown resistance to being frozen, not too mention his flames offset yama-ji's which are easily island level. grey's freezing will do f all. since he can emit heat around his body. and he is only city level.


I Follow and am up 2 date with fairy tail, so i know all about laxus. laxus needs prep to make thunder palace happen which he doesn't have time for.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 13, 2015)

slayedigneel said:


> bazz-b has shown resistance to being frozen, not too mention his flames offset yama-ji's which are easily island level. grey's freezing will do f all. since he can emit heat around his body. and he is only city level.
> 
> 
> I Follow and am up 2 date with fairy tail, so i know all about laxus. laxus needs prep to make thunder palace happen which he doesn't have time for.



I don't know if you'll show me a scan of someone in bleach with lower temperatures than -261 degrees lol, but I don't doubt it since Yama was literally the outer core of the sun on a town. But yeah, that level of ice can easily freeze Bazz and mostly everything (oxygen freezing point >> most other elements), unless Bazz has resisted something colder.


----------



## Regicide (Dec 13, 2015)

Literally Rukia

What the fuck are you going on about


----------



## Totally not a cat (Dec 13, 2015)

Sigh. Since you didn't bother to read my post the first time I'll have to repeat it to you.

Temperature is a function to heat, as in, energy. A certain amount of energy can increase or decrease the temperature in a system. For example, it's possible to drop the temperature of 100 kg of water 10?C with 4,182,000 Joules, but this very same amount of energy would only suffice to drop 1000 kg of water a single degree celsius.

In other words, regardless of the hypothetical effects of Bazz's body temperature being dropped to 40 K, Gray wouldn't be able to drop his temperature that much since he deals with a lot more energy than Gray is capable of draining. 

Gray wouldn't be able to blow a cool breeze for Bazz in a warm day, let alone freezing him.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 13, 2015)

EternalRage said:


> *I don't know if you'll show me a scan of someone in bleach with lower temperatures than -261 degrees* lol, but I don't doubt it since Yama was literally the outer core of the sun on a town. But yeah, that level of ice can easily freeze Bazz and mostly everything (oxygen freezing point >> most other elements), unless Bazz has resisted something colder.



Rukia, and Natsu definitely was not frozen at absolute zero temperatures otherwise he'd be dead. (unless he has enough energy to tank it,  though im still not sure whats happening with that) there was no evidence that he can freeze at that temperature. the absolute zero imprinted on silver's armour mean's jack all.

And you meant the inner core of the sun,(15 million degrees) but that only applies to his bankai. which bazz-b couldnt go near. but then it doesn't matter because its all convereted to energy. And scaled, to appropriate levels, from feats.

so grey is not flash freezing bazz-b.


----------



## Hamaru (Dec 13, 2015)

Regicide said:


> What the fuck does large city mean



It is fuel for the fire Regi.


----------



## howdy01 (Dec 13, 2015)

we have weaker characters like as nodt breaking out of being completely frozen, so I don't see how bazz-b is getting flash frozen, he was also stalemating post-rg rukia and renji.


----------



## Camoball (Dec 13, 2015)

Fairy Tail gets rekt.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm done with this fucking thread.


----------



## Jag77 (Dec 13, 2015)

Lol so you aren't going to answer my questions at least? 

Alright.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 13, 2015)

Jag77 said:


> When did Natsu one shot it? Could have sworn he double hit it.
> 
> "Claimed" alrighty then, got any durability feats for this thing btw aside for virtue of size?
> 
> ...



Iwandesu told you, it was nearly one-shotting Zeref.


----------

